# Baby pigeon on windowsill



## sonchriss (May 25, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I live in Manhattan and a couple of weeks ago a pigeon couple built a next on a windowsill across from our window and reared one baby pigeon! It's been wonderful to watch and has been around 3 weeks now and the baby has visible gray colored feathers.

I had noticed that the mother was not around yesterday evening and upon returning home this afternoon heard distressed peeping. I looked out and there was a new pair, one was standing in the nest the other was pecking at the baby, the baby was now off to the side of the nest. I scared the new birds away because the baby seemed to be very distressed. The mother has yet to return. 

My question is, when should I intervene and has the baby been denested? I have heard that when babies fall from the nest, other pigeons will scalp the nest and kill the baby. If the baby only moved out of the nest (like right next to it), is it still considered "fallen" out of the nest? I am considering keeping an eye out and then calling the pigeon rescue center for new york tomorrow morning. I am not afriad to try and hand-feed if need be - the only thing is we have three cats. The window facing the nest has an AC cage that I would not mind remodding to provide a outdoor "cage" for the baby. 

Please let me know any suggestions or insights, I am open to being an observer or a helper, whatever it may be! Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

At that age the parents leave the squabs in the nest in the evenings sometimes, but they return during the day to feed them, so you should be able to see the parents during the day, and hopefully, if the intruding pair comes during the day, the parents should chase them away. Keep an eye on the nest if you can, and chase the intruders away if they try to approach the nest again when the parents aren't there.


----------

